# Saharah selling cafe-curtain wall, cat nose in Able's



## attykarly (Apr 12, 2020)

Saharah is selling *cafe-curtain wall *and *future tech flooring. *
Ables is selling ancient belted robes, cat noses and fedoras.

Entry: 1 NMT or 1 gold nugget, uncommon DIYs, items from my wishlist, letting me catalog items I don't have:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1nbgSpkvHW-mhJWAssg-3-Osc6E2SPIp51cWJeYMeffU/edit?usp=sharing

especially:

black gnome or any gnome (I am obsessed)
any floor light
any streetlamp
kitchen islands
kitchen systems

Please bring vaulting pole and stairs as my island is under construction and demolished a major bridge


----------



## angelcore (Apr 12, 2020)

hi there, i'd love to come! i can let you catalog black book stands + pink coffee cup + cute vanity (white)?


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to come please! I can give you a cherry lamp and iron shelf in return?


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 12, 2020)

I can give you a blue elephant slide and a brown pants press!


----------



## Xinyiki (Apr 12, 2020)

Hey there!
I would love to come and visit if you don’t mind a nmt? ^^


----------



## cynnoh (Apr 12, 2020)

hi, I can let you catalog my black kitchen island!


----------



## Savato (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, I can bring orange floor light


----------



## p e p p e r (Apr 12, 2020)

hi, can i stop by? i have a floor light i can give you


----------



## doggaroo (Apr 12, 2020)

doggaroo said:


> I can give you a blue elephant slide and a brown pants press!


Looked through my storage and I also have a red hamster cage and blue cordless phone you can have


----------



## attykarly (Apr 12, 2020)

Started PMing the first batch of people the codes, please wait your turn.


----------



## kikotoot (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd love to come! I have a santa gnome  and an orange floodlight if you haven't got that one yet


----------



## attykarly (Apr 12, 2020)

Kammm said:


> I'd like to come please! I can give you a cherry lamp and iron shelf in return?





cynnoh said:


> hi, I can let you catalog my black kitchen island!



Hi guys do you both have other items, I already have these cataloged.


----------



## Kamzitty (Apr 12, 2020)

attykarly said:


> Hi guys do you both have other items, I already have these cataloged.


my bad I thought the list was stuff you were looking for! I have a double sofa, pink floor light, broom and dustpan, and barbecue on hand you can catalogue?


----------



## baobei (Apr 12, 2020)

oo i'd love to stop by for the cafe curtain wall! i can drop an nmt :')


----------



## attykarly (Apr 12, 2020)

Hello, will only be catering to people who have had their visit cut short by the disconnect. 
Apologies.


----------



## maesu (Apr 12, 2020)

Hi, may I stop by? I can offer a NMT!


----------



## Chibin (Apr 12, 2020)

I'd like to visit!
I can bring a blue garden gnome


----------



## queertactics (Apr 12, 2020)

hello! can i come? i have a gnome


----------



## Legoshii (Apr 13, 2020)

Hi I would like to visit, I'll give 1 NMT in return


----------



## amyahh (Apr 13, 2020)

hii could let you catalog climbing wall in white !


----------



## punctuallyAbsent (Apr 13, 2020)

i have only a gnome to offer, but he's yours if you want him in exchange for a visit!


----------



## Lizmerlot (Apr 13, 2020)

attykarly said:


> Saharah is selling *cafe-curtain wall *and *future tech flooring. *
> Ables is selling ancient belted robes, cat noses and fedoras.
> 
> Entry: 1 NMT or 1 gold nugget, uncommon DIYs, items from my wishlist, letting me catalog items I don't have:
> ...


May I please come by? I’ll bring some NMT!!


----------



## Cwhitehead (Apr 13, 2020)

Is this still open

	Post automatically merged: Apr 13, 2020

Can bring kitchen island to log! Or can buy one for you and pay half !


----------

